# CB shark



## spot tail hunter (Sep 27, 2007)

Not sure what kind it is but its a big un. Maybe someone can help.

http://www.wwaytv3.com/first_3_large_shark_lands_carolina_beach/08/2010


----------



## fishloser (Jul 18, 2002)

It be real toothy one!


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

Mako?


----------



## joe l. (Jul 31, 2004)

Looks like a sand tiger. Teeth look sand tiger, and although the squat nose makes it kinda look like a bull shark, I think the nose looks squat just because of the way the jaws are extended.

Shame the news site doesn't have better pics...


----------



## Captain Awesome (Jul 27, 2010)

Them be some teeth!! 

Was wondering the same as some of the people who commented on the story's site, why did they kill it? At this point it was a very abbreviated story so maybe they felt they needed to, but I would think you would try to push it back out and let it live.


----------



## mattiej (Apr 29, 2004)

Defintely a sand tiger. It just looks odd as it is being hung by the tail and all the organs are pushing against the head.


----------



## joe l. (Jul 31, 2004)

mattiej said:


> It just looks odd as it is being hung by the tail and all the organs are pushing against the head.


That would explain why it looks so svelte, lol. Most sand tigers always look a bit "beefier" to me.


----------



## Bull Durham (Aug 14, 2006)

Captain Awesome said:


> Them be some teeth!!
> 
> Was wondering the same as some of the people who commented on the story's site, why did they kill it? At this point it was a very abbreviated story so maybe they felt they needed to, but I would think you would try to push it back out and let it live.


I read about it on a different page then the one posted. They said it was already dead....guess we wont know unless someone that was there posts it.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*Tow Truck Driver*

The tow truck driver said it was the 2nd shark in a month that he has pulled off the beach. He said the last one was 14 feet long and it washed up down at the Fort.

Darin


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

My first guess when I heard the story this morning was that someone caught it, released it, and it got washed back up on the beach. But with last night's outgoing tide and some ground swell pushing in, who knows. 

It's definitely a sand tiger, one of the most doscile sharks in the sea. Those gnarly jaws give it that man-eater look and tons of public interest for the media to play on.

Here is another link..

http://www.wect.com/Global/story.asp?S=12954075

If the stories are accurate, I'm absolutely disgusted at the way the police or whoever handled a protected species of shark by pulling it ashore and letting it die. Maybe marine fisheries will take notice and deliver a few citations?


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

Ryan, maybe this isnt true either:

http://www.wwaytv3.com/first_3_large_shark_lands_carolina_beach/08/2010


----------



## cwitty (May 10, 2008)

Conflicting reports here...Hmnnnn.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

I would have taken the ticket, told the cops to pull it up themselves and let a judge decide who was breaking the law by killing a protected shark. Woulda let the Federal fishing peeps know what went on also.
Even if I was only 15 , I would have argued. Been know to argue with a police officer even back then. Never did any good though In this case, the law would have most definately been on the kids side.

Interested what you take on this one would be Drumdrum.


----------



## Capt. Hook (Dec 10, 2008)

Another example of why kids do not trust adults to do the right thing. What kind of message does this give?


----------



## 757 Fire (Jan 22, 2010)

I definently would of looked at the officers and with the straightest face ever told them to pull it up themselves, just a thought but if that shark even dead would have cut the kids from its skin or teeth turning in the waves that would of been a HUGE lawsuit.


----------



## Bull Durham (Aug 14, 2006)

Saw today that the police deny telling anyone to pull the shark out of the water. The teens however say ""They're like, 'Bring it up right now,' and started yelling at us and stuff like that and telling us that they're going to arrest us and stuff like that," Pye said Tuesday. Guess its who you believe..but if a cop told me to help pull a shark outta the water Id telll um where to go. If it had my or someone elses hook still in im might be different and id help... but this one was gonna die wether it was on the beach or not.


----------



## spot tail hunter (Sep 27, 2007)

Ok guys here is the real story...the shark was high and dry when the officers arrived in which they had all kinds of people pulling on and trying to take teeth out of it...the shark was barely alive and the aquarium and UNCW were called with no luck...the shark was dead five minutes after the police arrived and it was hauled off a short time later..no kid was asked to pull a shark out of the damn water because it was already high and dry.....end of story and that is what happened...


----------



## spot tail hunter (Sep 27, 2007)

oh yea and the shark did have a hook in his mouth with a broken leader


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

Hard to believe "all kinds of people" trying to pull teeth on that green of a shark. More power to them.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

drumchaser said:


> Mako?


Nope, that's a sand tiger. We get them alot around our concrete ship in Cape May Point.


----------

